# Saturday Sawing



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice day for sawing yesterday. A few nice Walnuts and an Ash. Made some nice boards 8" - 16" wide. Here's a few pics...


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

And a few more pics.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

aaw carp.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I can always ship Aard... No need to deprive yourself.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Restoring a 1909 farmhouse over the past 1.5 years. I haven't made a piece of furniture in over a year. I'm having woodworkers DT's 
I NEED TO SMELL SASSAFRAS DUST!! WALNUT SHAVINGS!!. I NEED TO CHAIN SAW!!!!!
I'm sick of the smell of pine and fir. It nauseates me.

(And you tease me with fresh cuts???.......The HORROR!)


Nice cuts, Allen!
(aw carp)


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck on the restore. I did a Victorian restore once. That's the last time I do a restore.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen....does this mean I can't show him that "other wood" he likes because I done my saw testing on some UGLY white Oak today!!! Hopefully get them posted tonight.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh you should show it to him. Maybe if we show him enough wood he'll finish his restore and need to start making some more furniture. Glad you got to saw today.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try to be easy on him...BUT for me those sawing withdrawals were getting BAD!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::blink::huh::1eye::shifty:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, right!
Kick a man when he's down!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is some beautiful wood, if I had it to do over I would have a mill.


----------

